
Twitter being sued for ‘misleading’ investors ahead of last year’s stock decline - 0xmohit
http://www.recode.net/2016/9/17/12954286/twitter-lawsuit-misleading-growth-stock
======
smegel
I think they genuinely believed their own hype. And then instagram/snapchat
happened and stole away an entire generation who cared more for narcissistic
photos and sexting than snarky political jibes in 140 characters or less.

~~~
ablation
Also, Snapchat is simply more fun. Twitter is dull in comparison.

~~~
mschuster91
Snapchat is slower than a snail, it's UI is a mess without any kind of user
manual, it eats battery like nothing else (because it ALWAYS keeps the camera
on)...

Maybe I'm just too old to "enjoy" this.

~~~
pessimizer
To be fair, the twitter web UI is also awful and slow.

~~~
byuu
God yes. There's something so surreal about it taking 5500ms to load 605KiB
worth of content over 87 requests to display a screen of ten 140-character
tweets.

And their direct message section ... almost completely unusable. I've had it
run so slowly that I could type out a sentence, stop, and watch it type out
one character per second of the sentence I had typed.

Unfortunately this has just become the new norm on the web, so there's no
longer any pressure on sites to optimize for speed/performance.

------
heisenbit
I really don't get these lawsuits. To me it looks like a bag holder suing the
bag.

\- A is lucky or has insider knowledge and sells to B who is unlucky, ignorant
or duped.

\- C are other shareholders now having traded

If company i.e. the bag has to pay out B then

\- A got lucky

\- B got put neutral

\- C i.e. a neutral third party investor is coughing up the money

Makes no sense but keeps the courts busy.

------
golemotron
Twitter is the post-'Eternal September' USENET. It's declining due to the same
forces.

------
cloudjacker
PSLRA, GTFO

------
EJTH
They are so desperate for revenue that the narrative and what is allowed to
stay trending is something that can be bought. A good example of this is BLM
(regardless of what you may think of the cause). I don't use twitter primarily
because of its obvious censorship and the blatant propaganda use (BLM and
arabic/islamic spring).

